# “It Is What It Is”…and Other Irritating Phrases



## Zedcars (Nov 13, 2021)

“It is what it is”: Over the last few weeks I’ve been hearing this phrase more and more. I hear it at work, on the radio, on TV. Heck, even my elderly mother used it today!  Every-freaking-where I go…almost every day. Someone somewhere says it. It’s so annoying and pointless! What does it even mean? 

What phrases have you heard that irritate you?


----------



## clisma (Nov 13, 2021)

Take a chill pill.





Edit: I'm being cheeky.


----------



## artomatic (Nov 13, 2021)

Not my circus not my monkeys.


----------



## Kony (Nov 13, 2021)

"To be honest" which implies that the speaker isn't being honest at other times. And "just wanted to touch base" which just sounds dirty.


----------



## Zedcars (Nov 13, 2021)

artomatic said:


> Not my circus not my monkeys.


Never heard that before. Disassociating oneself from a chaotic situation?


----------



## Crowe (Nov 13, 2021)

Dude, relax.

It is what it is.

EDIT: Now, seriously. I've been saying this for years, it's basically a mantra. It means: C'est la vie. Que Sera, Sera. Things are what they are, it cannot be helped. Do not fight the unstoppable object, accept it, move aside, let it pass you by. Give it a wave.

It means quite a few things. But mostly, it means that you shouldn't freak out about the tide, it's a fact whether you worry about it or not. Relax. No use giving yourself a stroke. Etc.


----------



## Kony (Nov 13, 2021)

Zedcars said:


> “It is what it is”


For a number of years when I was in London, the expression "what it is, is..." was quite popular. Sounded awkward to me. Also the joined up "yeah, no" which appears to have dropped out of use thankfully.


----------



## Zedcars (Nov 13, 2021)

Kony said:


> For a number of years when I was in London, the expression "what it is, is..." was quite popular. Sounded awkward to me. Also the joined up "yeah, no" which appears to have dropped out of use thankfully.


I remember those. Yeah, they were quite common…

“Back in the day” <- another one! Lol


----------



## Elrik Settee (Nov 13, 2021)

Not to mention the annoying EVEN in "what does it EVEN mean"


----------



## Crowe (Nov 13, 2021)

Kony said:


> For a number of years when I was in London, the expression "what it is, is..." was quite popular. Sounded awkward to me. Also the joined up "yeah, no" which appears to have dropped out of use thankfully.


I feel like this thread is calling me out.

I'm not even in or from Britain.


----------



## CT (Nov 13, 2021)

Circle back
Deep dive
Touch base
Unpack
Creators, creatives
Content
Productivity
Influencers
Tastemakers
Out of curiosity
To be honest
At the end of the day
Back in the day
General consensus
A whole 'nother
Times are tough, these trying times etc.
Wifey, The Wife etc.
Fire, as an adjective 
Lit
Here for it


----------



## Double Helix (Nov 13, 2021)

Kony said:


> "yeah, no" which appears to have dropped out of use thankfully. . .


No, yeah -- I still occasionally hear it spoken by those from Australia or New Zealand (with all due respect, of course, to those from these two countries--but I do frequently hear F1 drivers say that in interviews)

"I haven't heard that before" -isn't "before" redundant?

"Conversate"


----------



## Zedcars (Nov 13, 2021)

Crowe said:


> Dude, relax.
> 
> It is what it is.
> 
> ...


When I implied I didn’t know what it meant, I do understand really. The point is it’s being used too often now. It’s infectious. I caught myself using it once or twice, then became conscious of its widespread usage and thought I was going mad. Similar to how teenagers overuse the word “like”, or inflect every phrase upwards in tone as if it’s a question.

The notion that one should accept things as they are if they’re beyond one’s power to change them is noble (as long as it doesn’t mean not trying if something is difficult). But this gets lost when it is uttered so frequently with mundane usage.

Ah well, it is what it is.


----------



## Crowe (Nov 13, 2021)

I try not to let words or phrases bother me. I'm already bothered enough by existence in general and the meds only do so much.


----------



## CGR (Nov 13, 2021)

_"Everything happens for a reason."_

I groan every time I hear someone say this 🤦🏼‍♂️


----------



## Trash Panda (Nov 13, 2021)

The New Normal


----------



## Double Helix (Nov 13, 2021)

CGR said:


> _"Everything happens for a reason."_


And its cousin "It was meant to be"


----------



## Living Fossil (Nov 13, 2021)

Michaelt said:


> Circle back
> Deep dive
> Touch base
> Unpack
> ...


Reading through your list i realised once more that these stereotypical keywords/phrases can be immensely powerful, if used in the right context and the right connotation.
And they can be terribly superficial and wrong in the wrong context.

So, I'll circle back and deep dive bevor i unpack some more thoughts about this.
Since, to be honest, times are tough at the end of the day and after all I'm not only no influencer but I also don't want to be one.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 13, 2021)

Double Helix said:


> "Conversate"


a friend used to say that - made me wince every time.

then I searched it. it is an acceptable form. 

ugh.



"Anyways"


----------



## Double Helix (Nov 13, 2021)

Zedcars said:


> Similar to how teenagers overuse the word “like”, or inflect every phrase upwards in tone as if it’s a question. . .


+1
Beginning every sentence with "So"
("So I took a pee. . .")


----------



## CT (Nov 13, 2021)

Oh yes. "So..." No. I will not be paying attention to whatever follows that introduction.


----------



## Double Helix (Nov 13, 2021)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> a friend used to say that - made me wince every time.
> 
> then I searched it. it is an acceptable form.
> 
> ...


I suppose if one can find any single dictionary to back it up, but I'm going down "fighting the good fight"


----------



## Trash Panda (Nov 13, 2021)

We are efforting to make that happen. 

No you’re not. You’re TRYING to make that happen. Efforting is not a word.


----------



## Kent (Nov 13, 2021)

at the end of the day


----------



## Double Helix (Nov 13, 2021)

On _Motorweek_, John Davis says, "This engine outputs 400 horsepower" -- "puts out"?

I'm still trying to wrap my head around "She gifted me her heart"


----------



## clisma (Nov 13, 2021)

Double Helix said:


> +1
> Beginning every sentence with "So"
> ("So I took a pee. . .")


Bloody ending every sentence with "so..." It's like "and," you're supposed to continue the sentence!

Drives me nuts.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Nov 13, 2021)

"Without further ado..." Usually used by people who just can't shut the fuck up.


----------



## Noeticus (Nov 13, 2021)

Zedcars said:


> “It is what it is”: Over the last few weeks I’ve been hearing this phrase more and more. I hear it at work, on the radio, on TV. Heck, even my elderly mother used it today!  Every-freaking-where I go…almost every day. Someone somewhere says it. It’s so annoying and pointless! What does it even mean?
> 
> What phrases have you heard that irritate you?


Actually I like the phrase "It is what it is", because when things that are truly horrible like when nuclear bombs go off, or when other various nasty things happen, I can say the phrase "It is what it is" which helps me calm my nerves, because from an empirical logical positivist point of view, the thing or things that are bothering me are just the elements arranged in a manner before me, and they are what they are. The arrangement of things in the universe is just that, things arranged. They are what they are, it is what it is.


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 13, 2021)

Orientated

Even though apparently it is actually a word.

Irregardless.

Makes me cringe.

Unpack

It ain’t a box of toys.

It is what it is.

Well it isn’t what it isn’t, is it?

Circle back.

Hilarious silly-speak.

To be honest

As pointed out, intimates that previous conversation was dishonest.

The new normal, build back better…

Don’t get me started with pandemic doublespeak


----------



## quickbrownf0x (Nov 13, 2021)

Vocal fry, in combination with lines such as "like, literally" and "For meeee, I feel..." every 5 seconds of a conversation. Like, ahwmagaawd, seriously? For meee, that's like, literally so annoying.

Soo...., yeah.  But hey, it is what it is, what are you going to do? You put one foot in front of the other... half-time adjustments.....


----------



## b_elliott (Nov 13, 2021)

Zedcars said:


> What phrases have you heard that irritate you?


Overuse of the word "literally" in literally every sentence spoken by co-workers, even executives.

"Give me a bag." though overused at work, it still has it charms [i.e., bag = barf bag]. 

When I moved from LA back to Canada I was surprised at the frequent use of "honey" to the customer by retailers, especially waitresses. Hardly ever heard that term while in LA. 

So, "Literally honey, give me a bag!!" would raise both my brows if used. 
Best, Bill


----------



## Robin Thompson (Nov 13, 2021)

Kony said:


> Also the joined up "yeah, no" which appears to have dropped out of use thankfully.


Yeah, no that's still in wide use here in southern CA. Along with its opposite- no, yeah. 

My pet peeve is people ending a stated opinion with "...I dunno." Best case, that's somebody sabotaging their own opinion to avoid being perceived as confrontational. Worst case, it's somebody trying to duck responsibility for their words, in a similar manner to, "I'm just sayin'" or, "just putting it out there," with an ineffectual shrug.


----------



## Kent (Nov 13, 2021)

Robin Thompson said:


> Yeah, no that's still in wide use here in southern CA. Along with its opposite- no, yeah.
> 
> My pet peeve is people ending a stated opinion with "...I dunno." Best case, that's somebody sabotaging their own opinion to avoid being perceived as confrontational. Worst case, it's somebody trying to duck responsibility for their words, in a similar manner to, "I'm just sayin'" or, "just putting it out there," with an ineffectual shrug.


just sayin' is the literal wurst
I mean its just offal


----------



## kevinh (Nov 13, 2021)

Zedcars said:


> “It is what it is”: Over the last few weeks I’ve been hearing this phrase more and more. I hear it at work, on the radio, on TV. Heck, even my elderly mother used it today!  Every-freaking-where I go…almost every day. Someone somewhere says it. It’s so annoying and pointless! What does it even mean?
> 
> What phrases have you heard that irritate you?


Bit of locker room story so skip if offended. Friend had variation of this on their license plate. It was something like Tis what Tis or similar. We got him a parking permit for an event and we never had paid much attention to the license plate but we all seemed to recall it was something like tis or something with t. He wasn’t answering texts so we went with “titty twist” as we seriously thought that’s what it really was. When valet saw the permit he was like “nice bro” and everyone of them had a big smile and would give him a thumbs up throughout the night. Needless to say, he changed his plate after this and we now call him that everytime we see him haha


----------



## dhmusic (Nov 13, 2021)

Kony said:


> For a number of years when I was in London, the expression "what it is, is..." was quite popular. Sounded awkward to me. Also the joined up "yeah, no" which appears to have dropped out of use thankfully.





Crowe said:


> I feel like this thread is calling me out.
> 
> I'm not even in or from Britain.


Oh wow I thought this was an ESL thing exclusive to me mum


----------



## dhmusic (Nov 13, 2021)

Trash Panda said:


> We are efforting to make that happen.
> 
> No you’re not. You’re TRYING to make that happen. Efforting is not a word.


I'm so dumb... they haven't been saying E-farting. That makes much more sense now ty.


----------



## jbuhler (Nov 13, 2021)

b_elliott said:


> Overuse of the word "literally" in literally every sentence spoken by co-workers, even executives.


Especially by executives.


----------



## Double Helix (Nov 13, 2021)

b_elliott said:


> Overuse of the word "literally" in literally every sentence spoken by co-workers, even executives.


^^*THIS*^^
It literally makes my head explode (!)

("Clean up on aisle three")


----------



## AmbientMile (Nov 13, 2021)

Hearing you all discussing words, phrases and their meanings make me happy that I talk gooder than most others.


----------



## LamaRose (Nov 13, 2021)

Meow... as in "where's my food... rub my head... scratch my ass... let me out... let me in... where's that food?"


----------



## artomatic (Nov 13, 2021)

... and what not.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 13, 2021)

"Orientated"


----------



## D Halgren (Nov 13, 2021)

My boss likes to say 'quick tag up', which means I'm going to be on the phone for at least half an hour 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Kony (Nov 13, 2021)

"I could care less" - because it should be "I couldn't care less".


----------



## Selfinflicted (Nov 13, 2021)

Not only overuse of ‘literally,’ but the incorrect use of it. “I literally died,” is ridiculous. If you had, you’d be dead and not talking. Figuratively and literally are opposites.

But the big one is people conflating irony with coincidence. That’s got a special place in my heart. The capper is Alanis Morissette’s song Ironic, where she purports to tell us what irony is, only to give us a whole bunch of examples of coincidence. That last bit is the only ironic thing in that song.


----------



## eph221 (Nov 13, 2021)

ending a sentence with *right?* (as in ..you follow?)The intersectionality of this or that, right?


----------



## Russell Anderson (Nov 13, 2021)

Elrik Settee said:


> Not to mention the annoying EVEN in "what does it EVEN mean"


I don’t even get it. That’s not even what it means.

It’s like the “even” is implying there were even more layers to their confusion than there even were. It’s not even that it doesn’t make sense, it’s that it doesn’t even make sense.


----------



## Zedcars (Nov 13, 2021)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> "Orientated"


That’s a British thing; I say that word and everyone who was born in the UK would say it like that (unless they have N. American parents I guess).

It’s funny, because the reverse is true for me: when I hear people say “I’m just trying to orient myself” I think they are about to travel to East Asia.


----------



## FireGS (Nov 13, 2021)

Zedcars said:


> “It is what it is”


IMO, when you hear someone use this phrase repeatedly, you've found someone who has simply _given up_.


----------



## Zedcars (Nov 13, 2021)

Selfinflicted said:


> Not only overuse of ‘literally,’ but the incorrect use of it. “I literally died,” is ridiculous. If you had, you’d be dead and not talking. Figuratively and literally are opposites.
> 
> But the big one is people conflating irony with coincidence. That’s got a special place in my heart. The capper is Alanis Morissette’s song Ironic, where she purports to tell us what irony is, only to give us a whole bunch of examples of coincidence. That last bit is the only ironic thing in that song.


This. I like the music, production and her singing is great but the lyrics are just stupid. If she’d only read up on the word first — although I think the song was a hit so maybe she doesn’t care she misunderstood what irony is.


----------



## Double Helix (Nov 13, 2021)

Zedcars said:


> This. I like the music, production and her singing is great but the lyrics are just stupid. If she’d only read up on the word first — although I think the song was a hit so maybe she doesn’t care she misunderstood what irony is.


"So her listening audience could care less, know what I'm sayin'?"


----------



## Dirtgrain (Nov 13, 2021)

FireGS said:


> IMO, when you hear someone use this phrase repeatedly, you've found someone who has simply _given up_.


Or it's a person who has detached from expectations and who is on the road to enlightenment.

I'm irritated by seeing the word "bespoke" all over the place recently. 

Some years ago, some fellow teachers often said, "Hot mess." It was a newly trending phrase at the time, and I could see a disgusting smug look in their eyes, like they were pulling off something grand.

This guy at work--any time I see him and say, "How are you doing?" replies, "Living the dream," sarcastically. It hits me like "Sounds like someone's got a case of the Mondays" from _Office Space_. I've learned to just do the dude nod when I see him and move along quickly.

Students, when talking about sports opponents, say, "We're versing The Wildcats Friday." Blech.

Here in Michigan, I've heard "boughten" as an adjective to distinguish store-bought goods from home made. "That tastes just like boughten." Ouch.

Disclaimer: I'm pretty sure that I have habits of speech that irritate others, too.


----------



## rMancer (Nov 13, 2021)

Maybe it's irrational, maybe it's just me getting old, but some of the zoomer slang bugs me.

"bet"
"say less"
"ye"
"woof" or "yikes" or "big yikes"
"i'm dead"
"that slaps"
"read for filth"

On a more serious note, I really can't stand when people say "reverse racism."


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Nov 13, 2021)

"my wallet is ready"


----------



## bill5 (Nov 13, 2021)

Zedcars said:


> “It is what it is”: Over the last few weeks I’ve been hearing this phrase more and more.


Where have you been  This idiotic "I've decided to talk and say absolutely nothing" phrase has been around for years now.

And yeah people starting sentences with "So" has been as well and is like fingernails on a chalkboard to me.

I would add "I know right?" as well.

It's not just the expressions themselves, but how all these mindless sheeple trend whores latch onto them like barnacles on the hull of a ship and mindlessly jump on the moron bandwagon.


----------



## Double Helix (Nov 13, 2021)

Dirtgrain said:


> Students, when talking about sports opponents, say, "We're versing The Wildcats Friday." Blech.


"If we're behind at halftime, we'll bring out the Emily Dickenson and finish 'em off with some haiku!"


----------



## bill5 (Nov 13, 2021)

Michaelt said:


> Circle back
> Deep dive
> Touch base
> Unpack
> ...


Roughly the first half of that list is corporate catch phrases, which are their own little private Hell and merit their own morbid thread. I'd add "the ask" (for a request or requirement). :vomit:


----------



## bill5 (Nov 13, 2021)

b_elliott said:


> Overuse of the word "literally" in literally every sentence spoken by co-workers, even executives.


I don't mind overuse. I do very much mind people using the word and clearly not having the vaguest clue what it means.


----------



## bill5 (Nov 13, 2021)

Selfinflicted said:


> Not only overuse of ‘literally,’ but the incorrect use of it. “I literally died,” is ridiculous. If you had, you’d be dead and not talking. Figuratively and literally are opposites.


ah beat me to it  




> But the big one is people conflating irony with coincidence. That’s got a special place in my heart. The capper is Alanis Morissette’s song Ironic, where she purports to tell us what irony is, only to give us a whole bunch of examples of coincidence. That last bit is the only ironic thing in that song.


Excellent call. It would seem the title of her song is in fact ironic.  Most people it would seem haven't the vaguest clue what irony is...including Merriam-Webster, which is scary...


----------



## Michel Simons (Nov 13, 2021)

Every-freaking-where I go


----------



## chillbot (Nov 13, 2021)

Jdiggity1 said:


> "my wallet is ready"


All of these bug me.

Take my wallet, please.
Someone hold on to my wallet!
There goes my rent money.
My wife is going to kill me!

"yh" is stupid but doesn't bug me as much as
"nh" because I've been an online poker player since the beginning of online poker. "nh" means "nice hand" and nothing else, sorry. (Ok, boomer.)

But how is there 4 pages of irritating phrases and no one has OK BOOMER'd yet?

:thistbh:


----------



## chillbot (Nov 13, 2021)

@Karma 

You, sir, have won the internet!

Also:

N


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Nov 13, 2021)

chillbot said:


> All of these bug me.
> 
> Take my wallet, please.
> Someone hold on to my wallet!
> ...


I'm throwing money at the screen


----------



## Germain B (Nov 13, 2021)

"[...], you know what I mean ?"

Especially at the end of a thought/statement to make it appear complex although it was really easily understood and quite dumb.


----------



## Zedcars (Nov 13, 2021)

Germain B said:


> "[...], you know what I mean ?"
> 
> Especially at the end of a thought/statement to make it appear complex although it was really easily understood and quite dumb.


A bit like “ya know”.

@SirPaulMcCartney and @JohnLennon are fond of using it in almost every sentence.

BTW, where you been guys? You don’t post here much anymore.


----------



## Alchemedia (Nov 13, 2021)

Double Helix said:


> "So her listening audience could care less, know what I'm sayin'?"


"Snap snap, grin grin, wink wink, nudge nudge, say no more, know what I mean?"


----------



## Alchemedia (Nov 13, 2021)

I know, right? 🙄


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 13, 2021)

Zedcars said:


> That’s a British thing; I say that word and everyone who was born in the UK would say it like that (unless they have N. American parents I guess).
> 
> It’s funny, because the reverse is true for me: when I hear people say “I’m just trying to orient myself” I think they are about to travel to East Asia.


My cringe is with people from the U.S. who use "orientate".

I was in a meeting where a couple of people kept using "orientate" (engineers are not known for their grasp of the language).

For the rest of the meeting, I used ""oriententificationized".

They stopped saying it.


----------



## mikeh-375 (Nov 13, 2021)

,,,,,,,,,it's building to a crescendo..........

Grrrrr.


----------



## chillbot (Nov 13, 2021)

Zedcars said:


> BTW, where you been guys? You don’t post here much anymore.


I was just thinking that the other day about @synthpunk


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 13, 2021)




----------



## Zedcars (Nov 13, 2021)

Zoot_Rollo said:


>


Yeah, I’m guilty as charged [<- probably another one!]. I do use it too much, I admit…


----------



## Zedcars (Nov 13, 2021)

chillbot said:


> I was just thinking that the other day about @synthpunk


I haven’t been around these parts as long as most, but remember him/her. Last posted 2018.


----------



## Zedcars (Nov 13, 2021)

Michel Simons said:


> Every-freaking-where I go


Honestly, I think that’s the very first time (and possibly last time) I’ve ever uttered that phrase.


----------



## GNP (Nov 13, 2021)

"We must look to the future, and not get hung up on.......HEY LOOK, ORIGINS!!!!!!"


----------



## tmhuud (Nov 13, 2021)

It is what it is (but I always add), until it isn’t.

But you know what really irritates me? AMAZEBALLS.


----------



## Alchemedia (Nov 13, 2021)

tmhuud said:


> But you know what really irritates me? AMAZEBALLS.


How about armadillos?


----------



## tmhuud (Nov 13, 2021)

Alchemedia said:


> How about armadillos?


I don’t know… Born in El Paso so I got used them. Kinda cute….


----------



## Loerpert (Nov 14, 2021)

CGR said:


> _"Everything happens for a reason."_
> 
> I groan every time I hear someone say this 🤦🏼‍♂️


Well, mathematically they're right.


----------



## devonmyles (Nov 14, 2021)

"Know what I mean". There is only one person that should use that phrase...


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Nov 14, 2021)

Putting "like" in every sentence.

"I was like: what? And then she was like: I know right. And then we were like: get out! Like really?!"


----------



## stixman (Nov 14, 2021)

Starting a sentence with ‘Basically’


----------



## muk (Nov 14, 2021)

On this forum, 'it's all subjective' and 'if it sounds good, it is good!'.


----------



## applegrovebard (Nov 14, 2021)

' just saying'- especially when used as a tag to some arguably passive-aggressive statement.

The pretentiousness of 'curating'. I'm a curator- meaning I choose some stuff from a larger amount of stuff and show you.


----------



## Loerpert (Nov 14, 2021)

muk said:


> On this forum, 'it's all subjective' and 'if it sounds good, it is good!'.





applegrovebard said:


> ' just saying'- especially when used as a tag to some arguably passive-aggressive statement.
> 
> The pretentiousness of 'curating'. I'm a curator- meaning I choose some stuff from a larger amount of stuff and show you.


 Bespoke and excellently curated


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Nov 14, 2021)

Loerpert said:


> Bespoke and excellently curated


Oh yes, it seems that I see the word "bespoke" pop-up everywhere.


----------



## Russell Anderson (Nov 14, 2021)

Ok, boomer, don’t even overexaggerate it

Sadge


----------



## Saxer (Nov 14, 2021)

"Without further ado lets jump right in."

Without this phrase we could have jumped right in.


----------



## youngpokie (Nov 14, 2021)

This thread is so dope


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Nov 14, 2021)

youngpokie said:


> This thread is so dope


Yeah, I hate that phrase too


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 14, 2021)

Zedcars said:


> Yeah, I’m guilty as charged [<- probably another one!]. I do use it too much, I admit…


it's not how much it is used as ...................................................


----------



## Robo Rivard (Nov 14, 2021)

"Actually".


----------



## nolotrippen (Nov 14, 2021)

Zedcars said:


> “It is what it is”: Over the last few weeks I’ve been hearing this phrase more and more. I hear it at work, on the radio, on TV. Heck, even my elderly mother used it today!  Every-freaking-where I go…almost every day. Someone somewhere says it. It’s so annoying and pointless! What does it even mean?
> 
> What phrases have you heard that irritate you?


Update coming soon


----------



## bill5 (Nov 14, 2021)

Zedcars said:


> A bit like “ya know”.
> 
> @SirPaulMcCartney and @JohnLennon are fond of using it in almost every sentence.
> 
> BTW, where you been guys? You don’t post here much anymore.


Actually it's "you know," not "ya know"...MCartney does it a lot but I don't recall Lennon.

And it's clear a lot of this is regional or country-specific, which is a different thing IMO. Like Brits making a statement, then turning it into a question at the end but they aren't really asking a question at all, like "it's time to go, isn't it?" and they aren't asking if it's time to go, they're stating it. 

And many of the things people are throwing out I've never heard used (or "abused" at least).


----------



## bill5 (Nov 14, 2021)

Marcus Millfield said:


> Putting "like" in every sentence.
> 
> "I was like: what? And then she was like: I know right. And then we were like: get out! Like really?!"


ugh. The valley girl thing is bad enough that it could have its own thread (not just the phrases but the voice they use (reference Zappa's "Valley Girl" song for an excellent reference)...was very popular among teen girls at one time, not sure if it still is):

"like"
"totally"
"omigod!"
"seriously"
"gag me with a spoon"
"what-everrrrrr"
"I'm so surrrrrre...."


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Nov 14, 2021)

bill5 said:


> "what-everrrrrr"


Oh my, I forgot this one. Infuriating.


----------



## bill5 (Nov 14, 2021)

PS this doesn't quite fit here technically but I think in the spirit of it...people who "uptalk" a lot (inflect their voice higher at the end of a sentence as you would when asking a question, but you're not asking a question). For some reason our HR people and many managers do this in meetings now. It's like fingernails on chalkboard. It's all I can do to resist talking back to them in the same way, exaggerating it to make my point, although I'm not sure even then that they'd get it


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Nov 14, 2021)

bill5 said:


> PS this doesn't quite fit here technically but I think in the spirit of it...people who "uptalk" a lot (inflect their voice higher at the end of a sentence as you would when asking a question, but you're not asking a question). For some reason our HR people and many managers do this in meetings now. It's like fingernails on chalkboard. It's all I can do to resist talking back to them in the same way, exaggerating it to make my point, although I'm not sure even then that they'd get it


Or those people who always seem to have more/better/worse or know somebody who has more/better/worse than you do, even if that's completely inappropriate.

Me: "So... I have a mass in my brain and they don't know what it is yet."
Good friend: "Yeah, my mom's friend has a niece, who had an itch behind her left ear. Found out it was a 24 pound flee hiding there. That was so awfully they had to bring an animal expert in to remove the flee from behind her ear. Now my mom' friends niece thought that...bla bla bla"
Everyone else: ............


----------



## Russell Anderson (Nov 14, 2021)

bill5 said:


> PS this doesn't quite fit here technically but I think in the spirit of it...people who "uptalk" a lot (inflect their voice higher at the end of a sentence as you would when asking a question, but you're not asking a question). For some reason our HR people and many managers do this in meetings now. It's like fingernails on chalkboard. It's all I can do to resist talking back to them in the same way, exaggerating it to make my point, although I'm not sure even then that they'd get it


I immediately lose confidence that the person has any idea what they’re talking about


----------



## Russell Anderson (Nov 14, 2021)

Marcus Millfield said:


> Or those people who always seem to have more/better/worse or know somebody who has more/better/worse than you do, even if that's completely inappropriate.
> 
> Me: "So... I have a mass in my brain and they don't know what it is yet."
> Good friend: "Yeah, my mom's friend has a niece, who had an itch behind her left ear. Found out it was a 24 pound flee hiding there. That was so awfully they had to bring an animal expert in to remove the flee from behind her ear. Now my mom' friends niece thought that...bla bla bla"
> Everyone else: ............


This is what drugs do to people. Or very bad parenting or genuine stupidity.


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Nov 14, 2021)

Russell Anderson said:


> This is what drugs do to people. Or very bad parenting or genuine stupidity.


My observations with these people is that this is due to a feeling of not being seen/heard and a lack of attention by others. Self worth through exaggerating everything. It's sad really.


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Nov 14, 2021)

"My truth"


----------



## Tim_Wells (Nov 14, 2021)

CGR said:


> _"Everything happens for a reason."_
> 
> I groan every time I hear someone say this 🤦🏼‍♂️


Yeah, that one bugs me too. Most of the others mentioned thus far, don't bother me.

I know this was all meant in good fun and not to get all preachy and stuff. But I think people need to focus on being more open and understanding, and worry less about what phrases people use. There's enough snark and elitism in the world.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 14, 2021)

"Snark"


----------



## MarcusD (Nov 14, 2021)

Not an irritating phrase, but one that made me laugh out loud.

Was working in the rain and some old chap walked over and said “you look wetter than a well drillers arse crack”… Instantly made my day.

Edit: some irritating phrases…

“that’s lit”
“that’s fire”
“So salty”
When people go “YEAAAAZZ” instead of “Yes”

The one that bring my piss to the boil…When you've asked someone in management to do something, they then say “I’ll definitely do it later”. They proceed to never get it done.


----------



## el-bo (Nov 14, 2021)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> "Orientated"


I always thought that was the correct way to say/spell it. I've been irritated on many occasions by "Oriented". I'm sure I've even corrected people for saying it


----------



## el-bo (Nov 14, 2021)

Marcus Millfield said:


> Putting "like" in every sentence.
> 
> "I was like: what? And then she was like: I know right. And then we were like: get out! Like really?!"


..."And then he was like, shuut-uuuuup. And we woz like, Yeeaah-naah...reeeaaaly"


----------



## Gauss (Nov 14, 2021)

Let's do a Brainstorm!


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 14, 2021)

Gauss said:


> Let's do a Brainstorm!


"There are no bad ideas."


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Nov 14, 2021)

One thing I really hate at our company is out management telling us over and over again that we have to "challenge" ourselves and co-workers, which means that we have to look at things from multiple viewpoints. In reality it leads to everyone second guessing the other. Can't stand it. Utter nonsense.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 14, 2021)

el-bo said:


> I always thought that was the correct way to say/spell it. I've been irritated on many occasions by "Oriented". I'm sure I've even corrected people for saying it


https://stancarey.wordpress.com/2009/07/28/orient-or-orientate-either-but%E2%80%A6/


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 14, 2021)

Marcus Millfield said:


> One thing I really hate at our company is out management telling us over and over again that we have to "challenge" ourselves and co-workers, which means that we have to look at things from multiple viewpoints. In reality it leads to everyone second guessing the other. Can't stand it. Utter nonsense.


----------



## bill5 (Nov 14, 2021)

All corporatespeak drives me to nausea


----------



## Polkasound (Nov 14, 2021)

bill5 said:


> All corporatespeak drives me to nausea


Thank you for your input as a valued member of the VI-Control team!


----------



## el-bo (Nov 14, 2021)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> https://stancarey.wordpress.com/2009/07/28/orient-or-orientate-either-but%E2%80%A6/


Thanks! It seems that as a Brit, my position makes sense. Although, having read both way too many times, neither looks correct anymore


----------



## cuttime (Nov 14, 2021)

PIN Number, UPC Code, ATM Machine, LCD Display.


----------



## zwhita (Nov 14, 2021)

Like (used every other word as an expression of hesitation)
Look...(as a phrase starter, popular in bad script writing)
thinking outside the box (get back in your box weirdo)
all our ducks in a row(I much prefer the one I learned in the military: "get our shit in one sock")
With All due respect (has anything nice ever been said afterwards?)
Everyone is on board (goes nice with "crash and burn")
Are you suggesting (feeble attempt to feign ignorance)
Low Hanging Fruit (tree metaphors went out with the industrial age)
Ask your doctor about (big pharma can suck it)
Experts say (doesn't even work on those bored by the details)
Game Changer (how can you take it seriously?)

and for my south Asian friends:
Updation (not a fucking word)
Kindly (Bioshock plot twists aside, this word choice always comes across as hollow and deceptive)


----------



## bill5 (Nov 14, 2021)

Polkasound said:


> Thank you for your input as a valued member of the VI-Control team!


Any time. If you need something right-sized to the white space, I'm here. Or we could talk about it offline to make sure it's scalable.


----------



## Pappaus (Nov 14, 2021)

Marcus Millfield said:


> One thing I really hate at our company is out management telling us over and over again that we have to "challenge" ourselves and co-workers, which means that we have to look at things from multiple viewpoints. In reality it leads to everyone second guessing the other. Can't stand it. Utter nonsense.


I’ve heard that plenty. It means ”Do better or I‘ll get fired and I will take you with me!”

Also for we older people. “Ok Boomer!” I smiled every time my kids said that because I knew that they will get theirs (if they have kids)


----------



## Dirtgrain (Nov 14, 2021)

"Think outside the box." [We'll just start with this cliché, of course.]


----------



## flossy_mcgogetta (Nov 14, 2021)

Zedcars said:


> “It is what it is”: Over the last few weeks I’ve been hearing this phrase more and more. I hear it at work, on the radio, on TV. Heck, even my elderly mother used it today!  Every-freaking-where I go…almost every day. Someone somewhere says it. It’s so annoying and pointless! What does it even mean?
> 
> What phrases have you heard that irritate you?


California is full blown "no worries." I hear this all the time and it makes me cringe. I think, "Umm... no. There's a whole lot to worry about." I worry for people that have no worries! lol.


----------



## flossy_mcgogetta (Nov 14, 2021)

Double Helix said:


> No, yeah -- I still occasionally hear it spoken by those from Australia or New Zealand (with all due respect, of course, to those from these two countries--but I do frequently hear F1 drivers say that in interviews)
> 
> "I haven't heard that before" -isn't "before" redundant?
> 
> "Conversate"


I know a few people that say those in opposite order: "Yeah... no!" It is absolutely irritating either way.


----------



## Kevin Fortin (Nov 14, 2021)

"Thank you for reaching out to us."

"Just wanted to reach out to you."


----------



## bill5 (Nov 14, 2021)

Dirtgrain said:


> "Think outside the box." [We'll just start with this cliché, of course.]


I guess let's just get the corporatespeak out of the way (if only it was permanent!!): 

Think outside the box
Self-licking ice cream cone
Take it offline
Sidebar
Scalable
Right-size
The "ask" 
Circle back
Best practices
Core competencies
Results driven 
Goal-oriented


----------



## bill5 (Nov 14, 2021)

flossy_mcgogetta said:


> California is full blown "no worries."


Oh that's everywhere (in fact I've caught myself using it a few times; dear Lord I'm assimilating!)


----------



## Kevin Fortin (Nov 14, 2021)

Zedcars said:


> Ah well, it is what it is.


No, it isn't!


----------



## Kevin Fortin (Nov 14, 2021)

goodly, as in "a goodly amount" (usually used by D&D grognards)

fruitful


----------



## Kevin Fortin (Nov 14, 2021)

It's interesting to learn of some regional variations where something that grates on ears (or at least sounds wrong) in one region is the standard way to say something in another.


----------



## Kevin Fortin (Nov 14, 2021)

bill5 said:


> Where have you been  This idiotic "I've decided to talk and say absolutely nothing" phrase has been around for years now.
> 
> And yeah people starting sentences with "So" has been as well and is like fingernails on a chalkboard to me.
> 
> ...


There's a storm coming and you are the chosen one. You must awaken these mindless sleepmutterers before it's too late. The fate of the language is at stake. This is your destiny. Deal with it. It is what it is.


----------



## Kevin Fortin (Nov 14, 2021)

Dirtgrain said:


> Or it's a person who has detached from expectations and who is on the road to enlightenment.


Mm! Working on it! (Or am I?)


Dirtgrain said:


> This guy at work--any time I see him and say, "How are you doing?" replies, "Living the dream," sarcastically. It hits me like "Sounds like someone's got a case of the Mondays" from _Office Space_. I've learned to just do the dude nod when I see him and move along quickly.


I heard that phrase once from the person checking boarding passes at the local airport. I was trained to think that was not quite professional. On the other hand, it could be that she felt comfortable being honest about her experience at that moment (for some reason, strangers seem to open up and share their life stories with me, sometimes at length). "A shared burden is a burden lessened." As for your guy at work, I hope he eventually outgrows that loop.


Dirtgrain said:


> Here in Michigan, I've heard "boughten" as an adjective to distinguish store-bought goods from home made. "That tastes just like boughten." Ouch.


As much as I would like to see old-fashioned book-and-newspaper American English preserved, I appreciate that languages change over time, and I kind of like "boughten" as an alternative to "store-bought" -- it seems respectful of its roots.


Dirtgrain said:


> Disclaimer: I'm pretty sure that I have habits of speech that irritate others, too.


The trick is to hold them in reserve and deploy them at just the right moment.


----------



## Kevin Fortin (Nov 14, 2021)

Alchemedia said:


> I know, right? 🙄


I don't mind this, or beginning sentences with "So" or ending with ", right?"

Maybe English is catching up with other languages when it comes to particles.

If the Three Sisters in Midnight Diner can say "nei?" then why can't we?


----------



## Kevin Fortin (Nov 14, 2021)

applegrovebard said:


> The pretentiousness of 'curating'. I'm a curator- meaning I choose some stuff from a larger amount of stuff and show you.


Someone had to put the influencers in their place.


----------



## Kevin Fortin (Nov 14, 2021)

"Bespoke" is British for the American adjective "custom".

"Artisanal" seems to have fallen out of fashion, though.


----------



## bill5 (Nov 14, 2021)

> This guy at work--any time I see him and say, "How are you doing?" replies, "Living the dream," sarcastically


That seems to be big with the military (the Army at least).


----------



## Kevin Fortin (Nov 14, 2021)

bill5 said:


> PS this doesn't quite fit here technically but I think in the spirit of it...people who "uptalk" a lot (inflect their voice higher at the end of a sentence as you would when asking a question, but you're not asking a question). For some reason our HR people and many managers do this in meetings now. It's like fingernails on chalkboard. It's all I can do to resist talking back to them in the same way, exaggerating it to make my point, although I'm not sure even then that they'd get it


TBH, I think that instead of using indirect mockery, you should mention that generally when one makes a statement in our language, there is a downward cadence at the end of the statement, and if they are uncertain of what they are saying (as indicated by the rising pitch) then perhaps they should wait until they are more sure of what they intend to say.

On the other hand, the rising pitch might indicate the stress and fear they experience as people who might feel trapped and wary as employees who feel they are farther down the pyramidal power structure from some of the people whom they are addressing.


----------



## antames (Nov 14, 2021)

Ending sentences with "Asking for a friend" instead of owning up to it.

Using "Also" followed by something witty or sarcastic.


----------



## Kevin Fortin (Nov 14, 2021)

Zoot_Rollo said:


>


This makes me want to puke in Bezos' rocket dildo.


----------



## Kevin Fortin (Nov 14, 2021)

Marcus Millfield said:


> One thing I really hate at our company is out management telling us over and over again that we have to "challenge" ourselves and co-workers, which means that we have to look at things from multiple viewpoints. In reality it leads to everyone second guessing the other. Can't stand it. Utter nonsense.


Yeah, when employers or supervisors use the word "challenge" or "challenges" it seems to be in a sense alien to my natural way of being.


----------



## Auf dem Wolf (Nov 14, 2021)

"Team Member" and "They like what they like"


----------



## Kevin Fortin (Nov 14, 2021)

What Would Chaucer Do?

Sorry for the flooding. Just made my way through this thread this afternoon.


----------



## Kevin Fortin (Nov 14, 2021)

What's really funny is when you hear a cat in the street tell another cat: "Your hiss is so last summer."


----------



## Dirtgrain (Nov 14, 2021)

7


Kevin Fortin said:


> I appreciate that languages change over time


I often feel the same--but not with boughten. I recall France, years ago, trying to stop the evolution of their language--or devolution of it, as they wanted to stop English words and other foreign words from invading their language. "Courriel" was to replace "email." I haven't checked to see how that attempt went.


----------



## samplin (Nov 14, 2021)

Zedcars said:


> “It is what it is”: Over the last few weeks I’ve been hearing this phrase more and more. I hear it at work, on the radio, on TV. Heck, even my elderly mother used it today!  Every-freaking-where I go…almost every day. Someone somewhere says it. It’s so annoying and pointless! What does it even mean?
> 
> What phrases have you heard that irritate you?


In the right context it can be useful… I was mixing with a great engineer and the drummer didn’t quite hit the mark and we tried to mix it to sound better for a while until he said “it is what it is” it was the perfect call at that time


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 14, 2021)

Kevin Fortin said:


> This makes me want to puke in Bezos' rocket dildo.


I'd love to comment, but I signed some documents.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 14, 2021)

bill5 said:


> Oh that's everywhere (in fact I've caught myself using it a few times; dear Lord I'm assimilating!)


followed by "Of course."


----------



## Selfinflicted (Nov 14, 2021)

Orson Welles sharing a few of his pet peeves -


----------



## morganwable (Nov 14, 2021)

To me, "it is what it is" is so irritating specifically because it's a boring, defeatist answer to any problem.

If "it is what it is" were true, there would be no innovation, no freedom from subjugation, and nothing worthwhile to do.

"It is what it is" is, arguably, the _opposite_ of the human condition.


----------



## el-bo (Nov 15, 2021)

morganwable said:


> "It is what it is" is, arguably, the _opposite_ of the human condition.


Are you suggesting that it is what it is not?


----------



## el-bo (Nov 15, 2021)

Here's one:

"Free...As in beer"

Look, man! If you wanna tell me where all this free beer is to be found, perhaps we could spend the afternoon drinking and discussing the deeper points of developer/consumer rights/liberties. But until then, I just wanna know if I need to get my wallet out.


----------



## Kent (Nov 15, 2021)

el-bo said:


> Here's one:
> 
> "Free...As in beer"
> 
> Look, man! If you wanna tell me where all this free beer is to be found, perhaps we could spend the afternoon drinking and discussing the deeper points of developer/consumer rights/liberties. But until then, I just wanna know if I need to get my wallet out.


libeer 

(this one is for you, @d.healey  )


----------



## Zedcars (Nov 15, 2021)

"Going forward" *— *one of _the_ most pointless corporate phrases that has somehow seeped into everyday utterances. The words that follow tend to be about future events, yet the tense and the context is perfectly adequate to provide this information without this stupid phrase. "Moving forward" comes in a close second.


----------



## morganwable (Nov 15, 2021)

el-bo said:


> Are you suggesting that it is what it is not?


What I mean is that it shouldn't have to continue being how it currently is. You could make a case for that the entire meaning of life. "It is what it is" implies an unwillingness to make "it" be what it isn't yet.


Zedcars said:


> "Going forward" *— *one of _the_ most pointless corporate phrases that has somehow seeped into everyday utterances. The words that follow tend to be about future events, yet the tense and the context is perfectly adequate to provide this information without this stupid phrase. "Moving forward" comes in a close second.


In these uncertain times...


----------



## Loïc D (Nov 15, 2021)

Dirtgrain said:


> I recall France, years ago, trying to stop the evolution of their language--or devolution of it, as they wanted to stop English words and other foreign words from invading their language. "Courriel" was to replace "email." I haven't checked to see how that attempt went.


Well, it went not so bad.

« Courriel » is pretty common here, but we did not drop the use of « email ».
Young people have also borrowed a lot of words from west & north Africa lately.

French is a living language but some conservative people would like to keep it « pure » (which it never was).

That said, we have a long trend of borrowing a lot of words from English when the exact definition already exists in French - just to sound cool y’know.
Or use English concepts hardly explained or understood (last exemple : woke culture).
Social media have not helped French language much…


----------



## morganwable (Nov 15, 2021)

Here's another pet peeve that I've seen soar in popularity the last few months:

When people do the "ending a quotation one word late thing".


----------



## el-bo (Nov 15, 2021)

morganwable said:


> What I mean is that it shouldn't have to continue being how it currently is. You could make a case for that the entire meaning of life. "It is what it is" implies an unwillingness to make "it" be what it isn't yet.
> 
> In these uncertain times...


Haha! I was joking...for the most part. i agree with your idea up to a point. But I feel there is a lot of utility in trying to completely diffuse worry about things that we cannot possibly change. In that case, "It is what it is" is just as suitable as other options.

Actually, If I'm being honest (I bet that's like nails down a chalkboard for at least a few here ), I can see utility in many/most of the examples in this thread. For me, my tolerance depends on frequency of usage. Starting the occasional sentence with "Like" or "So" is no issue for me. Starting every sentence in such a manner is a real problem.

Language changes and advances. It is what it is


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Nov 15, 2021)

"Am I right" and "Amirite".

Oh, and everything in 1337 speak.


----------



## cuttime (Nov 15, 2021)

"Giving back" WTF DO I OWE YOU???? Charity is one thing, settling a debt is another.


----------



## bill5 (Nov 18, 2021)

samplin said:


> In the right context it can be useful…


No it really can't.

And I think this was mentioned already, but just in case: starting a sentence with "So" when it makes no sense at all. For example: "So I'm using this plugin..."

I agree: so?


----------



## Zedcars (Nov 18, 2021)

bill5 said:


> No it really can't.
> 
> And I think this was mentioned already, but just in case: starting a sentence with "So" when it makes no sense at all. For example: "So I'm using this plugin..."
> 
> I agree: so?


So what?


----------



## bill5 (Nov 18, 2021)

And so. A needle pulling thread. La, a note to follow so...


----------



## givemenoughrope (Nov 18, 2021)

"Whilst" gets the wall


----------



## jononotbono (Nov 18, 2021)

It is what it is, man! 😂


----------



## spacejay (Dec 21, 2021)

Zedcars said:


> “It is what it is”: Over the last few weeks I’ve been hearing this phrase more and more. I hear it at work, on the radio, on TV. Heck, even my elderly mother used it today!  Every-freaking-where I go…almost every day. Someone somewhere says it. It’s so annoying and pointless! What does it even mean?
> 
> What phrases have you heard that irritate you?


Early doors. 
Learnings.


----------



## nolotrippen (Dec 21, 2021)

Michaelt said:


> Circle back
> Deep dive
> Touch base
> Unpack
> ...


I like to use them all in the same sentence. Usually I get slapped pretty hard.


----------



## ghostnote (Dec 21, 2021)

"It is what it is" means that you understood that you can't change the world. I'ts overused today but there are plenty of moments where it's on point. It means you have seen situation like this before, maybe many times and you've learned, maybe many times. Ultimately you don't want to be bothered again because in the end it's just stress and no result. Move on, or like some wise man once said:

The definition of insanity is doing the same thing over and over again and expecting a different result.​


----------



## Zedcars (Dec 21, 2021)

ghostnote said:


> "It is what it is" means that you understood that you can't change the world. I'ts overused today but there are plenty of moments where it's on point. It means you have seen situation like this before, maybe many times and you've learned from those. Ultimately you don't want to be bothered again because in the end it's just stress and no result. Move on, or like some wise man once said:
> 
> The definition of insanity is doing the same thing over and over again and expecting a different result.​


I understand that. But I think my irritation with the phrase is that it’s overused by people in situations where things can be changed. It’s used by people lazily (sometimes) when they decide to accept the status quo because changing it for the better is too much effort for them.


----------



## ag75 (Dec 21, 2021)

Well as they say, that’s the way the cookie crumbles.


----------



## PaulieDC (Dec 21, 2021)

After listening to someone pontificate for endless minutes, then comes "That being said,..."

😡😡😡

Ya THINK?

(Hey, there's another!)

Let's end on a positive quote that I still crack up over from the veritable Yogi Berra: "When you come to a fork in the road, take it."


----------



## JDK88 (Dec 21, 2021)




----------



## JamelaBanderson (Dec 23, 2021)

ATM machine
PIN number
"And plus"
"Also too"

All redundant


----------



## Kony (Dec 23, 2021)

Fun fact


----------



## José Herring (Dec 23, 2021)

Deep Sampling


----------



## antames (Dec 23, 2021)

José Herring said:


> Deep Sampling


The first time I came across this term, I was confused as to what it meant. How deep are we talking? Were the microphones positioned 100 meters deep below ground? They should just keep it plain and simple and call it "extensive sampling", or something similar.


----------



## JonS (Dec 23, 2021)

Zedcars said:


> “It is what it is”: Over the last few weeks I’ve been hearing this phrase more and more. I hear it at work, on the radio, on TV. Heck, even my elderly mother used it today!  Every-freaking-where I go…almost every day. Someone somewhere says it. It’s so annoying and pointless! What does it even mean?
> 
> What phrases have you heard that irritate you?


For me, I think this is a very good phrase to embrace as it can illustrate that none of us are able to completely control life and certainly none of us can control what others think and do. So in life so much of what can happen is not in any one's control. Be actional, make plans, create good habits and routines, try to maintain good discipline when you can about your routines, but in the end we all need to let go. You can't just feed grapes to other people all the time either, at some point you must allow the Universe to feed you grapes too. 

IMHO Life is about balance and a need to let go of the things we cannot control, which is often times most of life. So "It is what it is" reflects one's understanding that they cannot change or control that particular reality that they are referring to, this shows maturity, enlightenment, experience, and evolvement. It is a good phrase not a bad one. You will one day learn to embrace this phrase and not be irritated by it at all. Life can be incredibly frustrating, challenging and tragic. Often the world we engage in is reflecting back to each of us the inner turmoil and struggle within ourselves. Do your best and then let go of the results and your expectations if you can. Be compassionate towards others as best as possible as none of us understands what each person is going through in this lifetime. Peace.


----------



## Zedcars (Dec 23, 2021)

JonS said:


> For me, I think this is a very good phrase to embrace as it can illustrate that none of us are able to completely control life and certainly none of us can control what others think and do. So in life so much of what can happen is not in any one's control Be actional, make plans, create good habits and routines, try to maintain good discipline when you can about your routines, but in the end we all need to let go. You can't just feed grapes to other people all the time either, at some point you must allow the Universe to feed you grapes too.
> 
> IMHO Life is about balance and a need to let go of the things we cannot control, which is often times most of life. So "It is what it is" reflects one's understanding that they cannot change or control that particular reality that they are referring to, this shows maturity, enlightenment, experience, and evolvement. It is a good phrase not a bad one. You will one day learn to embrace this phrase and not be irritated by it at all. Life can be incredibly frustrating, challenging and tragic. Often the world we engage in is reflecting back to each of us the inner turmoil and struggle within ourselves. Do your best and then let go of the results and your expectations if you can. Be compassionate towards others as best as possible as none of us understands what each person is going through in this lifetime. Peace.


I think what you’ve said is fantastic and a great message especially at this time of year when there is much sadness around.

I won’t repeat what I’ve said about this phrase as it feels inadequate in relation to your post. But my thoughts just a few posts up are true for my own personal feelings on the matter.

It can be very powerful to know that the world is malleable. What may seem like an impassable cliff face of problems can be tackled if you walk 10 miles and find a raft, sail along the coast for another 20 miles, find a meandering and steep but climbable path that, while may have rough terrain, will eventually lead you to the green grass on top of the cliff.

Sometimes circumstances can be genuinely impossible to change for the better in which case the phrase is perfectly fine. But don’t just give up on making things better in some small or more significant way because it is hard to do so. Imagine the Wright Brothers, after failing their first attempt at powered flight, if they had thrown their hands up in the air and said “It is what it is”.


----------



## JonS (Dec 24, 2021)

Zedcars said:


> I think what you’ve said is fantastic and a great message especially at this time of year when there is much sadness around.
> 
> I won’t repeat what I’ve said about this phrase as it feels inadequate in relation to your post. But my thoughts just a few posts up are true for my own personal feelings on the matter.
> 
> ...


I love what you wrote!! IMHO this consciousness is a plane of experience. I think we are here to go through certain emotional experiences, some are pleasurable and some very unpleasant to taste and devastating to go through. For me, I don't think the process of letting go is easy at all. It can be very challenging to let go of one's expectations in life. 

When one deeply wants something for a very long time and doesn't get it, you start wondering if there isn't some other force in the Universe at play that determines the outcome regardless of how determined, persistent, talented, virtuous, charismatic, and hardworking you may be. 

I think becoming successful takes a lot of luck to get what one wants. Yes, you have to be talented, determined and hardworking too, but there's a world of people like that who will never succeed. I have spoken with a lot of very powerful people who all say the same exact thing, luck plays the most significant role in big time success. Since none of us can control our luck, all we can do is our best. "It is what it is" does not necessarily suggest capitulation or quitting on one's dreams, but signals an understanding that there is this something else not in our control that has an awful lot of power in determining the outcome of things in life.

I would like to believe that in some way we are all connected and even bound to each other both in this world and in the eternal. I want to see other people truly succeed and achieve lasting happiness. I do not like seeing injustice in this world at all, it really bothers me. Can we as humans come up with a much better way to organize and interact than capitalism and the patina of republicanism which is just controlled by oligarchical forces of wealth and power? I would like to think so, but once one gets beyond kindergarten we seem to abandon this hope in actuality.

We don't live in a pure democracy, as democracy is rule of the majority. We live in a seaming republic that is supposed in theory protect and secure certain minority rights (ie. the Bill of Rights), so when I say republicanism I am in no way referring to the Republican party at all. Also, people do not realize that we live in the age of classic liberalism since the downfall of monarchical rule in Europe. Thus, classical liberalism has nothing to do with the left or progressives or the Democratic party either as it is a rational idea of breaking from the aristocratic ruling class of ole. It is so fascinating to me how modern day civilization is this amalgamation of ancient cultures. People do not stop to think how each part of our society is derived directly from something that occurred in an ancient culture thousands of years ago. Our modern day highways are literally derived right from the Roman Roads of the Roman Empire. High fashion and interior design is so much a concept concocted by Ancient Egypt. Language itself is so ancestral as etymology has been flowing down to common vernacular for millennia and no one stops to think about how words are magic spells that summon the divine and originate from specific ancient religions, practices of summoning the Gods, and mythologies. We are all so much more connected to our mythological pasts than any of us realize when we converse and think.

The modern day film and television industry is filled with obstacles and struggle. It is awfully challenging to become a working and thriving composer. Create a cue for a project only to find out that the scene has been edited and the cue needs to be modified or the studio or producers want a different direction for the music at the last minute or expect the impossible from a composer by handing out absurd deadlines and turn around time to complete composition, orchestration or finished recordings. How many times would a composer just love more time to perfect their cue and simply face the reality of commerce's needs to meet time tables that don't account for true artistic expression. "It is what it is" simply accounts for so many situations where none of us can control the forces at hand from playing the lyre of Fate's ultimate song as each moment in life unfolds and the outcomes are revealed.

Perhaps in the infinite each of our desires and expectations shall be fulfilled so none of us feel denied by the twist of Time. All forms of ideas and thought are religious in nature as each of us must take a Kierkegaardian leap of faith at some point to accept any notion of belief in anything regardless if it's for or against any idea or rational concept. As film and tv composers, we combine being dream makers into being dream merchants, and do our best to create supportive Neptunian services that add to a finished product for the production. IMHO there is this intangible fine line between pursuing your goals and submitting to this other unseen power that restrains our abilities to completely strive for the attainment of each person's vision and thus capitulate in some way to this other force's Will. "It is what it is" is that recognition of capitulation for better or worse. It simply acknowledges the power that each of us do not possess, and our willingness to continue to play by these unspoken rules that we cannot change. "Libertas, aequalitas, fraternitas," let each of us take turns basking in our own light as we all matter and should all be heard.


----------



## JamelaBanderson (Dec 30, 2021)

Here's another annoying expression: "young girl" when the speaker means young woman. To me, a young girl is a toddler.


----------



## Kony (Jan 1, 2022)

"Ect" when it should be etc (short for etcetera). I see ect all the time and I don't get how people aren't realising it's wrong phonetically.


----------



## Saxer (Jan 1, 2022)

Kony said:


> "Ect" when it should be etc (short for etcetera). I see ect all the time and I don't get how people aren't realising it's wrong phonetically.


Ec tetera


----------



## jbuhler (Jan 1, 2022)

Kony said:


> "Ect" when it should be etc (short for etcetera). I see ect all the time and I don't get how people aren't realising it's wrong phonetically.


Autocorrect gets things into its memory and it‘s nearly impossible to get it to forget. Like it will even correct that to thst sometimes simply because. It’s most irritating. In any case I imagine ect is similar.


----------

